# An almost lost dishcloth pattern - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.simplynotable.com/2015/an-almost-lost-washcloth-tutorial/#


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I love this pattern. I have done a number of them. A member of my knitting group wondered out loud if there is a pattern available to make it bigger for a placemat. So I doubled the pattern with a couple of modifications and it came out great!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I like this pattern in knitting and would really like to try the crocheted one but I can't seem to get the pattern to copyl


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, and how do you girls get your facecloths to stay soft. I made some for my grandsons when they were babies, and after washing they are very stiff.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Nancy Knits said:


> I love this pattern. I have done a number of them. A member of my knitting group wondered out loud if there is a pattern available to make it bigger for a placemat. So I doubled the pattern with a couple of modifications and it came out great!


Very pretty!!! Could you share with us the mods you used to make the placemat?? Thanks. Joyce


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I still used #8 needles 
cast on 28 stitches and knit back.
Row1: K 8 yo knit leaving 4 sts and K back 
Row2: K8 yo knit leaving 8 sts and K back
Row3: K 8 yo knit leaving 12 sts and K back
Row4: K 8 yo knit leaving 16 sts and K back
bind off 4 knit sts on needle knit back
repeat for 23 points


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

didough said:


> http://www.simplynotable.com/2015/an-almost-lost-washcloth-tutorial/#


thank you! the pattern..which has been in my queue, but I always need a reminder!.....and the blog! which is a dear to read.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Such fun to make


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!! You are very kind and generous, as well as talented.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Another cute one, thanks.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link to this unusual dishcloth.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It would also make a very lovely baby's bib, with some modification. Like not completing the entire item and adding on stitches for a strap. Some day, I'll attempt it... but, too busy at the moment with other projects.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished a variation of this one this morning.It is a 16 stitch cast on and has 12 points. if you go to Ravelry you can find it in the projects under "Can you find a seam". Here's my post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346406-1.html#7554709


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I just downloaded the pattern for this washcloth this morning. This tutorial makes the instructions crystal clear. Thank you for posting this link. Aloha... Bev


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you. This is one I am going to try


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you, and how do you girls get your facecloths to stay soft. I made some for my grandsons when they were babies, and after washing they are very stiff.


In my experience it is how tightly the stitches are worked and the fiber and weight of yarn you use. The cloths I knit in fingering weight are much drapier than the ones I made in worsted weight.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> In my experience it is how tightly the stitches are worked and the fiber and weight of yarn you use. The cloths I knit in fingering weight are much drapier than the ones I made in worsted weight.


You use cotton, right?


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you, and how do you girls get your facecloths to stay soft. I made some for my grandsons when they were babies, and after washing they are very stiff.


Hi Mary,
What yarn are you using for the cloths? I use only Bendigo Woollen Mills cotton and it is always soft.

8ply cotton and 4.5/5mm needles.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I used a cotton that I purchased from Spotlight, or Lincraft. Both cloths are as stiff as a board even though I use fabric softener in every wash. Should I give them a separate soak on their own?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> You use cotton, right?


I like fingering weight cotton, or linen, or a blend of each. I have found both fibers work equally well. I know some here believe that linen lasts for eons, but I don't care to keep them forever in any case. I get bored and want new colors or styles or whatever.

Another issue - my fingers can't handle worsted weight without getting ache-y and my family prefer large, thinner cloths anyway, luckily, lol!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I used a cotton that I purchased from Spotlight, or Lincraft. Both cloths are as stiff as a board even though I use fabric softener in every wash. Should I give them a separate soak on their own?


Try washing them a few times to see what happens. What is the actual name of the yarn you used and which stitch? In my experience the good old garter stitch knit on the diagonal makes the most useful cloth, and you can brighten it easily with stripes, etc. I find the "nubs" give a good scrub.
They knit up quickly, too.

For gifts or display, I might make something in lace or a fancier stitch, but for good old daily use this is my preference.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-favorite


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Try washing them a few times to see what happens. What is the actual name of the yarn you used and which stitch? In my experience the good old garter stitch knit on the diagonal makes the most useful cloth, and you can brighten it easily with stripes, etc. I find the "nubs" give a good scrub.
> They knit up quickly, too.
> 
> For gifts or display, I might make something in lace or a fancier stitch, but for good old daily use this is my preference.
> ...


Thanks they are both knitted using that pattern. I will try soaking them on their own and see what happens. I don't remember what yarn it was, but I know it wasn't Peaches and Cream, or the other one you American ladies/gents use.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I like fingering weight cotton, or linen, or a blend of each. I have found both fibers work equally well. I know some here believe that linen lasts for eons, but I don't care to keep them forever in any case. I get bored and want new colors or styles or whatever.
> 
> Another issue - my fingers can't handle worsted weight without getting ache-y and my family prefer large, thinner cloths anyway, luckily, lol!


Thanks for the info. Use what works for you, is my motto.

I've only used cotton yarn to make baby bibs... so worsted weight worked well for me. It's good to know there are blends and also fingering weight cotton... I looked it up online. I never knew it existed!

Working with worsted weight cotton is difficult to use, as compared with natural fibers. But, as I said... I've only used it for baby bibs. Now, that I have discovered fingering cotton... I will expand my "repertoire". LOL


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> I used a cotton that I purchased from Spotlight, or Lincraft. Both cloths are as stiff as a board even though I use fabric softener in every wash. Should I give them a separate soak on their own?


Hi Mary,

I never use softener! Use a small amount of vinegar in the rinse to remove all the soap residue. Cheers.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> I never use softener! Use a small amount of vinegar in the rinse to remove all the soap residue. Cheers.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------

